
William Gibson: “What would my superpower be? Redistribution of wealth” - kurren
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/may/09/q-and-a-william-gibson-interview
======
poppingtonic
This makes such an interesting case. There a number of concepts so original
and unique that they haven't been included "as a single word" in the
conversations that are likely to determine what is considered relevant in
world culture. There are cultural patterns that we simply don't have words
for. Unless we create a truly universally granular language, that is: `Q: What
is your favourite word? A: “Thing”, apparently. The harder I’m writing, the
more imprecise my spoken language becomes.`

------
ianstallings
I'm more of a Rudy Rucker guy. Gibson was always so cynical, whereas Rucker
liked to use the serendipitous nature of the universe to make things right.

It's funny to me that someone like Gibson, that has fought authoritarians his
whole life, would be so willing to "redistribute wealth", whatever that means.

I have to say though, this fact blew me away:

" _What or who is the greatest love of your life? My wife of 45 years,
Deborah._ "

Maybe I'm completely off about his cynicism.

~~~
A_COMPUTER
I've heard similarly inconsistent statements from Ivan Stang (Church of the
Subgenius) and Robert Anton Wilson, whom I'd have not expected it from. I
suppose anti-authoritarianism stops being appealing as you progress from most
of your life being being in front of you to most of it being behind you.

------
pjbrunet
Just a 2 cent tip: For interviews, it helps to respond to their answers. Feels
more like a conversation. I realize it's easy to email 20 questions and call
it a day. Been there, done that. In my experience, if you ask three questions
you get as much content as asking ten questions and the individual answers are
more interesting as a result. Your mileage may vary ;-)

------
_random_
Anything could hide behind this phrase: from making oneself rich to communist-
style "sharing" to welfare abolition.

------
jakeogh
Great, he wants to steal. Two wrongs dont make a right.

There are plenty if people with that superpower, and it hasn't been a good
thing.

~~~
beerbajay
Is it stealing for the government to take the property of convicted drug
dealers, when that property has been acquired through drug sales?

~~~
jakeogh
If people want to buy/sell/use drugs then that's their business. It's not a
problem government can solve. Do we own ourselves or not?

Maybe you missed my point, which is this redistributioin happens often, and
not in the direction that the person making the wish wanted.

He's obviously not talking about some petty "drug dealers" anyway.

